# Stocking ideas for 120L (30G) tank



## markot (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I currently have a pleco and a few tetras in a 60L tank. I've had the pleco for about 2 years now, but he's only 15cm long, so I guess he's not one of those huge plecos. Anyway, I decided to get him a bigger tank still.

The stand I have can nicely fit a 120L tank on it, so that's what I will be getting in the near future.

Ideally I would like a pleco and 1-3 "big" fish in this tank. Now I know I can't get an oscar in 120L tank, but are there any other cool and somewhat bigger fish that would be happy in 120L tank with a pleco? And I would prefer no plants in the tank, only a driftwood for pleco and a few rocks and sand.

Any ideas?

Cheers


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

check out gouramis, most stay under 4-5" and can be quite pretty, there are several varieties. but they fight amongst themselves, so it would only be one, but they get along fine with most other community fish


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Love pearl gouramis!"Champagne of gouramis" IMO.
Check out some rainbows;Red Iranians,Bosemani,or Trifasciatas.They all grow to decent size.Could possibly have both the pearls and a few rainbows depending on how dedicated to maintenance(waterchanges) you are.
Although shaped differently the gourami may have "issue" with the rainbows, but the rainbows are way faster and constantly active to avoid any problems IMO.
1^ with Marshall.Only one type of gourami to any tank(unless huge by most{75 ++g}300L).


----------



## markot (Aug 29, 2011)

Gouramis do like nice indeed. But I read that they need plants which I don't plan to have in this tank.
I really like those yellow and blue cichlids, but I guess 120L would not be big enough. However when I asked in LFS they said they would be fine.
Any thoughts on cichlids?
I would like some fish that's about 6-10 cm big and can live in 120L tank.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

most cichlids only mix with other cichlids, they may not get along with your tetras


----------



## markot (Aug 29, 2011)

I guess I'm stuck with a gourami then


----------



## mambee (Jul 19, 2013)

You have a lot of SA cichlids to choose from: angelfish, geophagus, severums, festivums. I'm keeping the first 3 right now.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The yellow /blue cichlids sound like Africans which should only be kept with other Africans(from the same lake) in a larger tank than 30G.
I think the tank is small for all the south American cichlids also unless you were going the dwarf cichlid route;German rams or apistos.Any of the common South american cichlids will get too large for a 30 g.


----------



## markot (Aug 29, 2011)

I figured if I move some furniture around I could keep the 60L tank AND get a new 240L tank. So that should open up more options. But that's for another thread I guess.


----------

